# fluorescent bulbs?



## big red 211 (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm guessing that I came up with nothing on here when I searched that the tube bulbs don't have any gold in them. But since the connector ends have a yellow colored metal on them (and a big building close to me goes though a lot of them) I figured I'd ask anyway. Are the connecting pins gold plated?


----------



## Irons (Mar 13, 2010)

big red 211 said:


> I'm guessing that I came up with nothing on here when I searched that the tube bulbs don't have any gold in them. But since the connector ends have a yellow colored metal on them (and a big building close to me goes though a lot of them) I figured I'd ask anyway. Are the connecting pins gold plated?



Beware, they contain Mercury vapor.


----------



## samuel-a (Mar 13, 2010)

most likely brass

if you want to be sure, throw a few in HCL for a few days, if you see gold foils, then it's plated.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 13, 2010)

They are brass, no gold in the bulbs.

Jim


----------



## Chumbawamba (Apr 28, 2010)

If there was any gold on fluorescent tubes then we would be chasing after some other element instead (and this place wouldn't be called the Gold Refining Forum).


----------

